# Cut and hanging!!! Venom og and unknown strain!!!



## Jeff Arthur (Mar 15, 2022)

Beautiful colors!!!!!


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 15, 2022)

Have you entered the Bud Of The Month Contest?



			https://www.marijuanapassion.com/threads/bud-of-month-for-march-2022.80574/post-1161817


----------



## pute (Mar 15, 2022)

Sweet.  I cut the fan leaves and the larger sugar leaves off....smells like straw with them on.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Mar 15, 2022)

pute said:


> Sweet.  I cut the fan leaves and the larger sugar leaves off....smells like straw with them on.


Yes but those leaves are beautiful tho…


----------



## pute (Mar 15, 2022)

Who is gonna see them..... should be in total darkness.  Except green...plants can't see green.  My buds never see the light of day until they meet my bowl and lighter.


----------



## Jeff Arthur (Mar 15, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Have you entered the Bud Of The Month Contest?
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.marijuanapassion.com/threads/bud-of-month-for-march-2022.80574/post-1161817


Not yet. I entered the purp/ venom og last month. I have 4 other strains flowering wk6. Not sure which bud i wanna enter yet. Lol


----------



## Jeff Arthur (Mar 15, 2022)

pute said:


> Sweet.  I cut the fan leaves and the larger sugar leaves off....smells like straw with them on.


I Live in the dessert. Low low rh..... Leaves on help i cure slower.


----------



## Jeff Arthur (Mar 15, 2022)

pute said:


> Who is gonna see them..... should be in total darkness.  Except green...plants can't see green.  My buds never see the light of day until they meet my bowl and lighter.


They are in total darkness in my closet


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Mar 15, 2022)

pute said:


> Who is gonna see them..... should be in total darkness.  Except green...plants can't see green.  My buds never see the light of day until they meet my bowl and lighter.


Yes I guess you are right. Nice to have the picture tho.


----------



## Jeff Arthur (Mar 16, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Yes I guess you are right. Nice to have the picture tho.


I've never had an issue with taking a picture of my plants. Especially after I chop them. I won't take pictures if the lights are off in 12 12 but other than that I like pictures LOL


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Mar 16, 2022)

Jeff Arthur said:


> I've never had an issue with taking a picture of my plants. Especially after I chop them. I won't take pictures if the lights are off in 12 12 but other than that I like pictures LOL


Me too


----------

